# roxburghe gc + cardrona gc



## casuk (Aug 21, 2019)

Played there roxburghe this weekend and was very impressed with the course, scenery and staff, all in all was a good day dispite the weather, course is 7100y par 72 not the most difficult if you stay out the long stuff did take any photos of cardrona, here's some of roxburghe


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 22, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2019)

casuk said:



			Played there roxburghe this weekend and was very impressed with the course, scenery and staff, all in all was a good day dispite the weather, course is 7100y par 72 not the most difficult if you stay out the long stuff did take any photos of cardrona, here's some of roxburghe
		
Click to expand...

8 of us will be going there hopefully next month using our Scottish Golfshow tickets. We had to cancel a couple of week ago due to the heavy rain.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2019)

Playing 2 courses in up near Edinburgh in late September, then staying near peebles, so if the missus lets me sneak out for another late one afternoon, may try and go there. Looks nice.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Playing 2 courses in up near Edinburgh in late September, then staying near peebles, so if the missus lets me sneak out for another late one afternoon, may try and go there. Looks nice.
		
Click to expand...

The municipal course in Peebles is worth a try, great value for money.


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2019)

@casuk Did you stay at the hotel, if so any comments?


----------



## CliveW (Aug 23, 2019)

I was booked to play in the Senior's Open at Cardrona in July but it was cancelled due to lack of players. We were offered a free round on the day which we accepted and to say it was a disappointment would be an understatement. I had played the course several times in the past and always found it to be a great course although it could be a bit wet underfoot and a long walk from some greens to tees. This time the course and hotel looked tired and run down and definitely need some serious money spent on it. The greens were the worst I have played this year and the rough was horrendous. I don't think it'll be on our rota next year.


----------



## casuk (Aug 23, 2019)

Slab said:



@casuk Did you stay at the hotel, if so any comments?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we stayed over here www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=r59fXZnrD8OwkwXr_pugDw&q=county+hotel+peebles&oq=county+hotel+pe&gs_l=mobile-gws-wiz-hp.1.1.0l6j0i22i30l2.1355.12506..14156...1.0..0.101.1293.14j1......0....1.......8..35i39j46i39j0i131j46.1qvjmtjUQiM
Place was nice, staff were great and nice breakfast, the owner really went all out for us and after one if us falling asleep in the kitchen, owner woke up to him surrounded by tea pots on his floor, owners had a good laugh at him


----------



## casuk (Aug 23, 2019)

CliveW said:



			I was booked to play in the Senior's Open at Cardrona in July but it was cancelled due to lack of players. We were offered a free round on the day which we accepted and to say it was a disappointment would be an understatement. I had played the course several times in the past and always found it to be a great course although it could be a bit wet underfoot and a long walk from some greens to tees. This time the course and hotel looked tired and run down and definitely need some serious money spent on it. The greens were the worst I have played this year and the rough was horrendous. I don't think it'll be on our rota next year.
		
Click to expand...

It was a bit wet in areas for us too, a cart is a must some of the distances between holes is huge, greens were OK a bit slow but it was raining heavily the day before, cardrona went all out for us, 2 of the carts were unavailable, they offered us mottocaddys as a free replacement, never charged us for the rounds and let us keep our tickets, plus we can use them again anytime even after they run out, and changed is Â£20 for the carts we used Rather than Â£35, then on the 5th hole some staff came driving along with 3 carts and swapped them for the mottocaddys and didnt charge us for them, they went right out there way for us


----------



## casuk (Aug 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			8 of us will be going there hopefully next month using our Scottish Golfshow tickets. We had to cancel a couple of week ago due to the heavy rain.
		
Click to expand...

Get a cart and stay out the long stuff is the best advice we received, (not that it helped) aye we got it through the golf show too, quite good that for courses you'd not normally play


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2019)

casuk said:



			Get a cart and stay out the long stuff is the best advice we received, (not that it helped) aye we got it through the golf show too, quite good that for courses you'd not normally play
		
Click to expand...

We had booked buggies for the Roxburgh but they were off due to the heavy rain, that's why we cancelled.
We still have our tickets to use, hopefully before winter.


----------



## casuk (Aug 23, 2019)

Cardrona a cart is needed, you could walk roxburghe but I'd recommend a cart, its quite steep at bits, aye hopefully you get up this year, food was lovely too


----------



## ger147 (Aug 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			We had booked buggies for the Roxburgh but they were off due to the heavy rain, that's why we cancelled.
We still have our tickets to use, hopefully before winter.
		
Click to expand...

Playing the 4BBB at the Roxburghe tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Playing the 4BBB at the Roxburghe tomorrow, weather permitting.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck mate, forecast not too great, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 31, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Best of luck mate, forecast not too great, let us know how you get on.
		
Click to expand...

Brutal day for it, stayed dry but 30+mph wind all the way round.  Won Â£60 each for 3rd, took the edge off the wind


----------



## casuk (Sep 1, 2019)

We were unlucky got to the 15/16th before the heavy rain stated then stopped as soon as we drove up to the club house, 30+ winds all day made it interesting to say the least, must always be windy down there


----------

